# Armenian Diaspora



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

*Armenian and Armenian Church in Ethiopia*











Armenian Church in Bagdad










Armenian Church in Bagdad





















Armenian Church in Bagdad




















Armenian Christian woman identified as Maro Ohannes, 49, and a female passenger died of gunshots to the head. Another woman passenger was wounded in the shoulder, while a child was injured by flying glass 

*Iraq Armenians*











Armenian Church Caracas Venezuela












Armenian Church Caracas Venezuela











Armenian Church Caracas Venezuela










Armenian Church Caracas Venezuela











Armenian Church Caracas Venezuela












Armenian Church Caracas Venezuela




















































































*Armenian From Venezuela*























The armenian church in dhaka only has services twice a year, during xmas and easter. apparently there are only 9 families left in dhaka 










The armenian church in dhaka only has services twice a year, during xmas and easter. apparently there are only 9 families left in Dhaka










Dhaka's Armenian Church (1781) -- remnant of a bygone era. The caretaker is a Bangladeshi Hindu.

*Armenian From Bangladesh*


----------



## Ruben7 (Oct 10, 2008)

Have some armenians in Portugal


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Ruben7 said:


> Have some armenians in Portugal



Hi Ruben, I do not know how much Armeniens live in Portugal.

But musee of Millionaire Kalus Gulbenkian known has Portugal.






























http://www.museu.gulbenkian.pt/main.asp?lang=en


----------



## Ruben7 (Oct 10, 2008)

Me neither, it will be a much signifactive but some have seen a small manifestation in Lisbon on TV. I thought that the Calouste Gulbenkian Museum in Lisbon was due to a Turkish refugee in Portugal in World War II.:dunno:
(I like the armenian Sirusho)
kay:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

This is an interesting thread, and I hope others add to it. The Armenian diaspora is worldwide.

William Saroyan, a famous American writer of Armenian descent, wrote something like: "When two Armenians meet anywhere in the world, they will create a new Armenia." 

Here in Los Angeles, there are more Armenians than in Yerevan. But, I have been curious about this for a long time and no one has been able to answer me: I know there are a lot of Armenians in Iran, especially Tehran, do the Armenian women have to wear the Islamic dress when they go out in public? Or, are there special permissions for them?

And now that I see those photos of the Armenians in Baghdad: Are they trying to get out of Iraq or are they staying in Iraq?


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

William Saroyan's parents were immigrants from Bitlis to Fresno, One third of the population of Bitlis was ethnic Armenian prior to the Armenian Genocide. In 1915, Turks and Kurds, led by Jevdet Bey Pasha, massacred some 15,000 Armenians in Bitlis.

For example in Teheran there is of a sports or cultural association centre for Armeniens, there Armenian Woman have many permissions .Of in church,Celebrity days.





































Hrant Dink Tehran

2003 Invasion of Iraq hhe situation of the Armenians has considerably worsened in Iraq. Armenians have been subject to killings and kidnappings for ransom. Many Armenians have immigrated to other Middle Esatern countries (most notably Syria and Lebanon), to Europe, US, Canada and Australia. Armenian churches have also been target of bombings by paramilitary groups.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

There are many Armenians important to the Lebanese society in Lebanon. They are well integrated and they have many Churches/Schools around the country.

Construction of the first residential neighborhoods for Armenian refugees in Beirut at the end of the 1920s. 


Most notable Armenian Church in Downtown Beirut




Statue dedicated to Armenian Genocide

This monument, commemorating the 50th anniversary of the Armenian genocide, was erected with the cooperation of the whole Armenian Community in Lebanon, to celebrate the rebirth of the Armenian nation and to express gratitude to our country, Lebanon - April 24 1969

Another notable Church in Beirut




There's also an Armenian University in Beirut called Haigazian University


Among the neighborhoods in Beirut, there's an Armenian village located in the Bekaa Valley called Aanjar.
The Church




There's many many more Armenian institutions seen throughout the country

*Notable Schools*

Aksor Kassardjian Armenian National School
Apkarian Armenian National School
Armenian Evangelical Shamlian Tatigian Secondary School
Armenian Evangelical School of Trad
Ecole Mesrobian
Ecole Sainte Agnes
Forty Martyrs Armenian National School (Armenian: Քարասուն Մանկաց)
 KAHL
Levon & Sophia Hagopian Armenian College
L.A.T.C. Technical School
Mesrobian Technical College
Vahan Tekeyan Intermediate School

*Churches*

Armenian Apostolic St. Vartan Church
Armenian Apostolic Forty Martyrs Church
Armenian Apostolic Asdvadzadzin Church
Armenian Catholic St. Savior Church
Armenian Evangelical Church of Marash
Armenian Evangelical Church of Amanos
Abundant Life Church
Mar Yousef (St. Joseph) Maronite Church


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Artavazd: Merci for your post, but from what I see in the pictures, I am guessing that in Iran, Armenian women have to wear the Islamic hejab, although they are not Muslim.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you Nadini for informations


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

GatoNegro said:


> Artavazd: Merci for your post, but from what I see in the pictures, I am guessing that in Iran, Armenian women have to wear the Islamic hejab, although they are not Muslim.




*I too thank you Armenians respect the law of their country.*


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Armenian Museum in Ifahan











Armenian Museum in Ifahan











Armenian Church Isfahan










Armenian Genocide Memorial











Armenian Museum Isfahan











Isfahan-Armenian Quarter Vank Cathedral










Memorial to an Armenian priest 






































*ARMENIAN IN IRAN*


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

*THE ARMENIAN COMMUNITY IN BULGARIA*


Armenians have lived in the lands of today's Bulgarian as early as the foundation of the Bulgarian state on the Balkans. However, there is scarce information about the number of Armenians until the end of the XIX century. In 1881, at the first census of the Bulgarian population, the number of Armenians was 3,440. After the massacres in the Ottoman Empire during the period 1894 to 1915, and the Ottoman-Greek war in 1922, thousands of refugees sought asylum in Bulgaria. Thus the number of Armenians rapidly grew to 47,000.


Towards the end of the last century, the Armenian community in Bulgaria amounted to 22,000 people. This number has approximately doubled as a result of the settlement of a fresh wave of refugees from Armenia during the last decade. Since its establishment, the Armenian Community in Bulgaria has been leading diverse and extensive public life by actively participating in all fields of the country's economic, cultural, and social life.











Armenian church, Burgas 











Armenian church, Burgas 











Armenian's school Plovdiv City











Genocide Memorial Varna City










Varna, Bulgaria: The Armenian Church serving the 3,000 local Armenians.











Armenians are everywhere (Armenian restaurant) 












Plovdiv, Bulgaria: Hlindian House which used to belong to an Armenian merchant family. 










Plovdiv, Bulgaria: Hlindian House which used to belong to an Armenian merchant family. 












This is a khachkar at the Armenian church in Varna


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

*Armenios de México*






























































Armenios de México

The Armenian community in mexico this one shaped in the main for persons of third and fourth generation born in Mexico, and descendants of survivors of the Armenian Genocide, is necessary to mention that the majority of these Armenians 500 approximately do not speak Armenian and know little of his roots since the majority they come from mixed marriages.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

*ARMENIAN COMMUNITY OF VENICE *


The monastery was founded by Mkhitar, an Armenian Catholic monk who fled from Turkish persecution in 1710s to Venice. In 1717, the ruling council of Venice gave the former leper colony on the island of San Lazzaro to Mkhitar. Mkhitar and fellow members of his order built a monastery and rebuilt an old church. At its height, San Lazzaro housed almost 100 monks of the Mekharist order, though today there are fewer than five who live there full time.












Island of San Lazzaro degli Armeni











Island of San Lazzaro degli Armeni












Island of San Lazzaro degli Armeni










Island of San Lazzaro degli Armeni












Island of San Lazzaro degli Armeni










Island of San Lazzaro degli Armeni












Island of San Lazzaro degli Armeni





























































Iran ex-president Mohamad Khatami was visiting Armenian community in the Italia










Iran ex-president Mohamad Khatami was visiting Armenian community in the Italia











Iran ex-president Mohamad Khatami was visiting Armenian community in the Italia











Iran ex-president Mohamad Khatami was visiting Armenian community in the Italia


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Very interesting!


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Armenian Church of St. Gregory the Illuminator Singapore

The History


The Armenian Church of St. Gregory the Illuminator is the first Christian church built in Singapore in 1835. Designed by Irish architect, George D. Coleman, it is considered as one of his masterpieces.

As the number of Armenian families was growing in the early 1830s due to business prospects in Southeast Asia, a place of worship was deemed necessary. In 1833, the land was acquired from the government of the time. Majority of the funds needed for construction was raised by Singapore Armenians, as well as, Armenians of Calcutta and Java.

On 26 March 1836, the church was consecrated and dedicated to St. Gregory the Illuminator, the first Armenian monk. In 1973, the building was gazetted as a national monument by the National Preservation Board.

The year 2005 marks a special milestone as the church celebrated its 170th Anniversary. This spiritual place serves as a tribute to the once influential Armenian community of Singapore. They were lawyers, merchants, and entrepreneurs. Famous among them were the Sarkies Brothers who built and managed the Raffles Hotel, Agnes Joaquim who discovered the hybrid orchid Vanda ‘Miss Joaquim’ (named as Singapore’s national flower), and Catchick Moses who co-founded the Strait Times.

The Church

The interior of the church, namely the vaulted ceiling and cupola, is based on traditional Armenian Church architecture. The painting above the altar is of Christ and his Apostles at the Last Supper.












As for the exterior, a tall spire tops the building, while Doric columns, bordered by balustrades on both sides, sustain the white portico. The original design, a domed roof and bell turret (also another feature of the Armenian Church architecture), had to be altered because of safety reasons.

Writing on the occasion of the consecration in 1836, the newspaper THE FREE PRESS commented « …this small but elegant building does great credit to the public spirit and religious feeling of the Armenians of this Settlement ; for we believe that few instances could be shown where so small a community have contributed funds sufficient for the erection of a similar edifice…which is …one of the most ornate and best furnished pieces of architecture… ».

The Garden











Within the tranquility of the tropical landscape lies the Memorial Garden with the tomb markings of Armenians who died in Singapore. The tombstones were transported here in the late 1960’s from the Bukit Timah

Cemetery by an American Armenian residing in Singapore. The stones were assembled to form the Memorial Garden, a sanctuary to a small community with a strong heritage and ties to the socio-economic development of this country.



The Parsonage

The parsonage house dates back to 1905 and was built for the living accommodations of the residing priest. Today, it serves as the administrative offices of the Armenian Church of St. Gregory the Illuminator which is supported by a group of dedicated volunteers.






















































Singapore Armenians 

* 1917 
* 1926 
* 1960 
* 2005 
* 2008


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Armenia-Chile relations


Armenia-Chile relations are foreign relations between Armenia and Chile. Both countries established diplomatic relations in 1992. Armenia is represented in Chile through its embassy in Buenos Aires (Argentina). Chile is represented in Armenia through its embassy in Moscow (Russia). There are around 1,000 people of Armenian descent living in Chile. Chile has recognized the Armenian Genocide on September 14, 2007.












Asado en la Republica Armenia de Chile 

































































































































*ARMENIAN FROM CHILE*


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

Every year on April 24th Iranian-Armenians hold a peaceful protest in memory of 1915 Armenian holocaust commited by Turkey.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you my Iranian Brother .


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

the most famous armenian artist I know is the singer Charles Aznavour, he was born in France and armenian descendant. He has come many times to Chile and to according critics he's the best representant of the french romantic music in all over the world.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

nestor morales said:


> the most famous armenian artist I know is the singer Charles Aznavour, he was born in France and armenian descendant. He has come many times to Chile and to according critics he's the best representant of the french romantic music in all over the world.


Yes ,just Charles Aznavour famous Armenian in the world.His father Armenian from Georgia and his mother Armenian from Anatolia.But he was born in France.His real name Shahnur Vaneranagh Aznavourian.
Even Cher (Cherilyn Sarkisian Lapiere) Andre Agassi, David Nalbandian, Gary Kasparov all anyone Armenian origin.










*David Nalbandian received passport Armenian.*


----------



## Iggy RYKKARD (Jul 2, 2006)

Greetings from URUGUAY, the first country in the world that officially recognized the Armenian Genocide, as far as from 1961.

Thank you so much to all my 15000 Armenian-Uruguayan brothers who immigrated to this southern land and helped to build this nation.


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Artavazd said:


> Yes ,just Charles Aznavour famous Armenian in the world.His father Armenian from Georgia and his mother Armenian from Anatolia.But he was born in France.His real name Shahnur Vaneranagh Aznavourian.
> Even Cher (Cherilyn Sarkisian Lapiere) Andre Agassi, David Nalbandian, Gary Kasparov all anyone Armenian origin.
> 
> 
> ...


^^
What a surprise! I thought Agassi was french and Gasparov a russean chessist.But the most surprising is Cher! she's one of my idols I didn't know she was armenian descendant. She's the very best of pop singer in the world. It seems the almost all armenian people live out from Armenian republic. This is becomming very interesant!:cheers:


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Iggy RYKKARD said:


> Greetings from URUGUAY, the first country in the world that officially recognized the Armenian Genocide, as far as from 1961.
> 
> Thank you so much to all my 15000 Armenian-Uruguayan brothers who immigrated to this southern land and helped to build this nation.




*Greetings from Armenia to Uruguay.
Uruguay very important for the Armenian world and good example for humanity.your flag still in our Genocide Memorial in Yerevan .24 hours sings sad music.
1915 We lost 75% population Armenian.

Armenians have immigrated from Uruguay city Marash.they are well integrated.And thank you for Uruguay.











2008 Marash














1915 Marash City .Uruguay Armenian come this city .today there are no Armenian.*


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

nestor morales said:


> ^^
> What a surprise! I thought Agassi was french and Gasparov a russean chessist.But the most surprising is Cher! she's one of my idols I didn't know she was armenian descendant. She's the very best of pop singer in the world. It seems the almost all armenian people live out from Armenian republic. This is becomming very interesant!:cheers:



*Andre Agassi His father is from Iran and of Armenian descent. Gary Kasparov a former Russian chess player of Armenian descent.
Cher, (born Cherilyn Sarkisian LaPiere (El Centro, May 20, 1946), is an American singer and actress of Armenian descent.
Armenian population in the world 10 million.3 million lives in Armenia,2 million lives in Russia,1.5 million lives Usa,450.000 lives in France,200.000 lives in Iran,150.000 lives in Lebanon,150.000 lives in Argentina,100.000 lives in Syria.100.000 lives Poland,100.000 lives in Ukraine....*


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*My love for the Armenian people*

I was born in New York City and now live in Philadelphia, which both have huge Armenian communities. I have the most profound respect and a great admiration for the Armenian people, not just because of the terrible genocidal massacres of 1915, but because this is a community of people I have found to be kind, honest, resourceful, entrepeneurial, decent, and very brave.

Please consider visiting the memorial tribute to a very brave and wonderful Armenian lady who survived 1915 and finally ended up in Philadelphia. She is unknown but to her family. Her name was Armenouhi Basmajian, born July 10, 1898, and died in Feb. 20, 1938. Armenouhi was just a teenager when she witnessed the murder of her mother and father and aunts and uncles by Turkish soldiers. She and her two little brothers were forced on a death march and she saw the little boys die before her. She was raped. She was sold as a slave to a rich Turk and put in his harem. Rescued by an Armenian partisan, they escaped to the US and ended up in Philadelphia. They married and had two daughters. I met one of them, Rose.

To find out more, visit www.findagrave.com and put in Armenouhi Basmajian buried in Arlington Cemetery, Darby, Pennsylvania.

Oghormi - bless your soul.

Please accept my praise and heartfelt and sincere admiration for the wonderful Armenian people.


----------



## Ejdera (Jun 23, 2008)

Who is Hrant Dink ??


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

phillybud said:


> I was born in New York City and now live in Philadelphia, which both have huge Armenian communities. I have the most profound respect and a great admiration for the Armenian people, not just because of the terrible genocidal massacres of 1915, but because this is a community of people I have found to be kind, honest, resourceful, entrepeneurial, decent, and very brave.
> 
> Please consider visiting the memorial tribute to a very brave and wonderful Armenian lady who survived 1915 and finally ended up in Philadelphia. She is unknown but to her family. Her name was Armenouhi Basmajian, born July 10, 1898, and died in Feb. 20, 1938. Armenouhi was just a teenager when she witnessed the murder of her mother and father and aunts and uncles by Turkish soldiers. She and her two little brothers were forced on a death march and she saw the little boys die before her. She was raped. She was sold as a slave to a rich Turk and put in his harem. Rescued by an Armenian partisan, they escaped to the US and ended up in Philadelphia. They married and had two daughters. I met one of them, Rose.
> 
> ...



*Thank you Phillybud,these really very sad story .Thousands of children abducted by the Turkish .Armenouhi one of these child.*


Armenouhi Der Avedisian Basmajian



Birth: Jul. 10, 1898, Turkey 
Death: Feb. 20, 1938
Philadelphia
Philadelphia County
Pennsylvania, USA 

Survivor of the Armenian Genocide of 1915. She was the daughter of Tateos and Maritza Der Avedisian of Tokat, Turkey. She had 3 brothers and also a sister who had died as an infant. When she was 16 years old in 1915 the Turks came to her village and rounded up all the men. She witnessed their murders including her own father. Soon after all the women, children, and elderly were cleared from their homes and taken on a death march. During the march she was separated from her mother, who we can only assume was taken away to be killed. 
At this point only Armenouhi and her two younger brothers remained. These two brothers were starving but they were on a death march and could not get any food. They were dying and Armenouhi could do nothing about it. They asked her for watermelon to eat, but of course she couldn't get any. They begged for some watermelon until they starved to death. Armenouhi was eventually taken into a Turkish harem for about 4 years until a relative found out she was there and rescued her. She had twin daughters who might have died before she left. She married Haroutune Basmajian in Constantinople in 1921 and had two daughters Madeline and Rose.
20 years later when she was dying from a heart condition she asked her husband for watermelon, just like her brothers had asked her for years before. She asked and asked, despite the fact it was February and not available. He search all over for some but of course found none. She died just like her brothers had, asking for watermelon.











Taken in 1920 in Constantinople, Turkey.













With her baby daughter Madeline in 1923 in Constantinople, Turkey.












Armenouhi and Haroutune's wedding photo- February 1921 in Constantinople, Turkey.
[/table]


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

Armenians.


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

Artavazd said:


> *Andre Agassi His father is from Iran and of Armenian descent.*


*


To be exact his father is Iranian.His father is half Armenian and Half Assyrian.*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

This got me to look up the Armenian Diaspora map









wikipedia

Very interesting


----------



## Iggy RYKKARD (Jul 2, 2006)

Wowww , it was very touching to see the Saint Gregory the Illuminator Church in Singapore, since my mom goes every day 21st to Saint Gregory the Illuminator Church in Montevideo, URUGUAY, just to light candles and pray.
My family is not Armenian, but the Armenian Church of my neighbourhood it is the most attended among all temples of many denominations. 

In my city, the Armenian community has:
the Armenian Apostolic Church - Saint Gregory the Illuminator
the Armenian Catholic Church
the Armenian Evangelical Church
the UGAB - Union General Armenia de Beneficencia (Armenian General Union for Charity)
the UGAB - Sports Club
the Nerses Ounanian School / Highschool

Many of my former neighbours were survivors of Armenian Genocide, having arrived in Uruguay, via France or via Turkey, as from 1916. Most of them were from towns in present Anatolia. 

"Lemeshun", an Armenian dish, is almost "national dish" of Uruguay. It is sold in every cafeteria.
Also, there is a chain of Armenian food, whose name is "RAFFI".


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

- edit


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Artavazd said:


> Even Cher (Cherilyn Sarkisian Lapiere) Andre Agassi, David Nalbandian, Gary Kasparov all anyone Armenian origin.


Kasparov is also half jew...his father was jewish and he's real name is Garry Weinstein..! i know some armenian peeps here on venezuela they are very nice and very proud of their armenian heritage..!


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Mavey said:


> Armenians.


Mavey ,Thank you for photos.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Imperfect Ending said:


> This got me to look up the Armenian Diaspora map
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting


Thank you Imperfect Ending, Armenian webpage of Asia 

http://armeniansinasia.wordpress.com/


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ I happen to live in the city with the largest population of Armenians outside of Armenia


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Iggy RYKKARD said:


> Wowww , it was very touching to see the Saint Gregory the Illuminator Church in Singapore, since my mom goes every day 21st to Saint Gregory the Illuminator Church in Montevideo, URUGUAY, just to light candles and pray.
> My family is not Armenian, but the Armenian Church of my neighbourhood it is the most attended among all temples of many denominations.
> 
> In my city, the Armenian community has:
> ...




Thank you Iggy RYKKARD, for all information.
3 months before I Make a research Armenians Uruguay really as you say.
I found this photo .Armenian School in Montevideo


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Imperfect Ending said:


> ^^ I happen to live in the city with the largest population of Armenians outside of Armenia




You know say Glendale or Fresno


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Herzeleid said:


> Kasparov is also half jew...his father was jewish and he's real name is Garry Weinstein..! i know some armenian peeps here on venezuela they are very nice and very proud of their armenian heritage..!


Yes Gary Kasparov always lived with his mother ,his father divorce with his mother.and Kasparov was her maiden name.
Thank you Herzeleid for imformation .


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Artavazd said:


> You know say Glendale or Fresno


Well... technically Glendale is it's own city, I live in Los Angeles but Glendale is right over there... so...


----------



## gabdem (Aug 17, 2008)

*Well Argentina has a quite significant Armenian diaspora, they're 150,000. 

And it's the third largest diaspora outside Asia.*




Armenian Park in Buenos Aires:

Jachkar






























Armenian Store:












Armenian church:
















Armenian genocide Memorial in Rosario:


----------



## Iggy RYKKARD (Jul 2, 2006)

Artavazd:
Just for your guidance please kindly give a gentle visit to the following link - 

http://www.ugab.org.uy/institucion/principal.html

It is the web page of General Armenian Union for Charity.


----------



## merced12 (Apr 1, 2006)

good propaganda artavazd.
no source no facts only propaganda.
keep on


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Despite the war between Azerbaijan and Armenia over Nagorno-Karabakh, there are some 30 000 armenians living in Azerbaijan and most of them are wives of azerbaijanies. Other 100 000 armenians live in Karabakh, which is officially recognized as the territory of Azerbaijan


One of the biggest armenian churches in the capital Baku today


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

This was filmed from inside Iran into Azerbaijan by an Iranian. 


Azerbaijan: Destruction of Ancient Cemetery Commemorated







> [After acquiring Nakhichevan, Azeris] did not even tolerate Armenian gravestones. They destroyed twelve thousand Armenian graves. These unique gravestones with several centuries’ history were part of Armenian cultural heritage. However, through destruction of these gravestones, [Azeris] destroyed all signs indicating the existence of Armenians in that land.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Iggy RYKKARD said:


> Artavazd:
> Just for your guidance please kindly give a gentle visit to the following link -
> 
> http://www.ugab.org.uy/institucion/principal.html
> ...


Thank you Iggy RYKKARD Really very well.yes they do in Armenian and Spanish.
In semptember 2008 I was in Cuba.I have been visiting Varadero and Havana.

Chile, Iran, Uruguay, Argentina, Cyprus, Greece, Cuba still my favorite.

Montevideo has a public square named Armenia. The Uruguay Parliament also has a member of Parliament of Armenian origin, Lilian Keshishian.











Pan-Armenian Games Seek Ethnic Unity Amidst Divisions


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Mavey said:


> This was filmed from inside Iran into Azerbaijan by an Iranian.
> 
> 
> Azerbaijan: Destruction of Ancient Cemetery Commemorated


*Thank you my brother*

UNESCO's World Heritage Committee has added Iran's fortified Armenian monasteries on UNESCO's World Heritage List, UN Information Center announced in a press release. 


The Armenian Monastic Ensembles in Iran, in the northwest of the country, consists of three monastic ensembles of the Armenian Christian faith: St Thaddeus and St Stepanos and the Chapel of Dzordzor. These edifices -- the oldest of which, St Thaddeus, dates back to the 7th century -- are examples of outstanding universal value of the Armenian architectural and decorative traditions. 

They bear testimony to very important interchanges with the other regional cultures, in particular the Byzantine, Orthodox and Persian.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

merced12 said:


> good propaganda artavazd.
> no source no facts only propaganda.
> keep on


The Turkish propaganda do more than all 150,000 message turkish on this site.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Mavey said:


> This was filmed from inside Iran into Azerbaijan by an Iranian.
> 
> 
> Azerbaijan: Destruction of Ancient Cemetery Commemorated


Are you so "smart"? If i were so hostile here, i would not post anything about armenian churches at all.

Besides, why you don't speak about hundreds of thousands of azerbaijanies left from their homes in 1988 before Karabah conflict started??? 

Why don't you speak about many mosques in south parts of Armenia which just "dissapeared"??? 

Why don't you speak about azerbaijani people that were brutally killed in Khojaly massacre???


*Khojaly Massacre*


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice propaganda film.The music was very touching.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Armenians in Kuwait


The Armenians in Kuwait are people of Armenian descent living in Kuwait. None of the Armenians in Kuwait can acquire the Kuwaiti citizenship. The Armenian population reached its peak of 12,000[1]. But after the Iraqi invasions, the numbers of the Armenians resident in Kuwait greatly diminished to just 500[2] as they left the country.

As of 2007, there has been a gradual increase and now the Armenians are roughly 5,000 in Kuwait.


History

The first known Armenian presence in Kuwait came immediately after the rise of Arab nationalism in Syria and Egypt in the 1950s and the 1960s.

The first wave of Armenian immigrants to Kuwait were people looking to escape the turmoil in other Arab states. They were mainly skilled craftsmen who found work in Kuwait’s light industry, auto repair, auto body, plumbing, electrical and service sector.

By the mid-1980s, this Armenian population of Kuwait reached its peak of 12,000. During and after Operation Desert Storm, the population diminished as Armenians immigrated to North America. As of 2007, there are roughly 5,000 Armenians in Kuwait.

As a result of the Armenian Genocide, many survivors were forced to first settle in the Levant including Lebanon, Syria, Egypt and Iraq. In 1958, the first wave of Arab nationalism appeared in Syria and Egypt. This did not sit well with the large Armenian communities in these countries. The establishment of the United Arab Republic triggered a mass exodus of Armenians to Lebanon (from Syria) and to Canada and the United States (from Egypt). Some Syrian-Armenians immigrated to Kuwait, when it was still a British mandate then.

The first settlers in Kuwait were those of skilled craftsmen who found work in Kuwait’s light industry, auto repair, auto body, plumbing, electrical and service sector. The settlers thrived in Kuwait and soon, more and more Armenians immigrated to Kuwait.

A new influx of young Armenians created the need to establish an Armenian school in Kuwait. In 1960, the Armenian community opened its first Armenian kindergarten and church in Kuwait. By the mid-1980s, the Armenian community of Kuwait numbered 12,000 people.

Armenians during the Iraqi invasion

In August 1990, Iraq declared war on Kuwait and invaded its tiny neighbour. During this time, many Kuwaiti-Armenians left to neighbouring Arab countries such as Syria, Lebanon and the Gulf. Other Armenians fled to Baghdad by car, from where they fled to Syria.

The remaining Armenians were mostly workers no way of escaping. During the invasion, the Armenian school and church were shut down and guarded in order to stop looters from attacking the institutions. The Armenian institutions remained unscathed during the war.

After the Iraqis were driven out of Kuwait by the coalition forces, the Armenian community had largesly diminished to about 500 Armenians. The war also paved the way for a mass exodus of Kuwaiti-Armenians to North American countries such as Canada and the United States.


Re-establishment of Kuwaiti-Armenian Community

The Armenian population of Kuwait has slowly grown since the end of the First Gulf War. The population now numbers around 5,000 Armenians.

Today, the Armenian school in Kuwait has room for Armenian children from kindergarten to 12 grade. The school, the only foreign institution which is allowed to incorporate religion into its curriculum, now has nearly 300 students, and a staff of 25 full time teachers, including 17 Armenians.

This is certainly lower than pre-war levels which had enrollment numbers up to 700 students. The Armenian community is slowly rebuilding to try and bring back its better days of the mid-1980s.


Religion

Most of the Armenian population belongs to the Armenian Apostolic Church and under the jurisdiction of the Holy See of Cilicia. Kuwait is part of the Prelacy of Kuwait and the Gulf established by the See of Cilicia (also known as the Cathoilicossate of the Great House of Cilicia), with head office in Kuwait itself.











Armenian High School in Kuwait Garo Arslanian. 














Armenian High School in Kuwait














The blessing of the water





















The Armenians of Kuwait commemorate martyrs’ day













The Armenians of Kuwait commemorate martyrs’ day











Below photo is from the 1970's











Armenian School of Kuwait


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Mavey said:


> This was filmed from inside Iran into Azerbaijan by an Iranian.


Before talking about anything, go and try to solve the problems of your country. The worst propaganda film i have ever seen. How people can be brutal to question the fact of Holocaust???? Shame shame shame


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

*ARMENIAN COMMUNITY OF KAZAKHSTAN TO CALL ON PARLIAMENT TO RECOGNIZE ARMENIAN GENOCIDE *

The internal problems of the Armenian community of Kazakhstan are caused by dissociation of its members and indifference about the public life of the community, according to Maxim Dallakyan, leader of Armenian Youth of Kazakhstan organization and member Kostanay city Armenian community council, reported Yerkramas, the newspaper of Armenians of Russia. “Unfortunately, there are few people interested in the life of the Diaspora,” he said. “We are trying coordinate exchange of information between the Armenian youth of Kazakhstan. An event commemorating the Armenian Genocide was our first joint project.” “The Armenian community will call on the Kazakh parliament to recognize the Armenian Genocide,” he said. 










_ARMENIAN COMMUNITY OF KAZAKHSTAN TO CALL ON PARLIAMENT TO RECOGNIZE ARMENIAN GENOCIDE _


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

RHODE ISLAND ARMENIANS (USA)



Armenians in Providence, RI 
Related Articles & Links 
Armenian Heritage Park Images 
St. Sahag & Mesrob Armenian Church with its illuminated cross can be seen from miles away. Early Days: There are vague, unsubstantiated, references to what may have been Armenians in Newport, Rhode Island (35 miles south east of Providence) as early as the mid to late 1600s. However, the first recorded Armenians to Providence dates to 1877 when three were working at "Locomotive Works" (Karentz 18). After this point, and all the way up to 1915, there are numerous recorded instances of Armenian sojourners throughout the Rhode Island area, including Providence, who came, worked, and returned back to their homeland. There are of course exceptions—those who stayed and started their own businesses. Krikor Krikorian was the first Armenian to open a rug business in Providence, in 1884, and a few Armenian grocers were also in business during this time. But, it is not until the 1915 Armenian Genocide, when survivors were after new homes and lives, that a substantial Armenian immigration wave to Rhode Island occurred. 

The years following WWII the Armenian community of Rhode Island went through a spur of progression in terms of politics, culture, and solidarity. The Armenian Student Organization (ASA), a multi-branched student organization began in 1910, was busy organizing a multitude of balls, conventions, and other non-political based events to attract the young generation of Armenians. Additionally the Armenian Youth Federation (AYF) and the Armenian Church Youth Organization of America (ACYOA) were recruiting members rapidly. 

In 1975, after many years of discussion, planning, and hurdles, with cooperation from all 3 Armenian Churches in Providence, a monument in honor of the Martyr's of the Armenian Genocide of 1915 was erected in North Burial Ground. By 1977 the Rhode Island Armenian population had reached an estimated 7,061 (Karentz 233). In 1995 the city of Providence dedicated Armenian Heritage Park in honor of the victims of the 1915 Armenian Genocide. 

Today: Similar to many other Armenian communities around the US, there are no definitive or official census numbers for the Armenian population in Providence. According to the latest, 2000 US Census, there are 4367 Armenians in all of Providence County, and 6677 in all of the state of Rhode Island. However another estimate puts the number of Armenians in Providence alone at 7182 in 2002 (Karentz 233).












Armenian church Surp Vartanandz











Armenian Alphabet Memorial













Genocide Memorial, Providence RI






















Armenian church SVartanandz











St. Mary Armenian Apostolic Church in Costa Mesa












Street sign in Watertown named after the Armenian Artsakh region


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

This map is ridiculous http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b9/ArmenianDiaspora.png
Albania does not and has never had an armenian community. Where do you people invent such stuff?:dunno:


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

7t said:


> This map is ridiculous http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b9/ArmenianDiaspora.png
> Albania does not and has never had an armenian community. Where do you people invent such stuff?:dunno:


Maybe you're right. I believe 500 Armenians not live in Albania.:wave:


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

In Romania:

Armenian Church situated in Bucharest:










Armenian Church in Gherla, a small city built by the Armenian Diaspora in the 18th century situated in the Cluj County.










Notable people:

Varujan Vosganian - Economist and Liberal Party Member, Minister of Economy & Finances between January 2007 and December 2008.
Varujan Pambuccian - Leader of the Armenian minority in the Champer of Deputies, computer programmer.
Florin Halagian - Football Manager in Romania. Coached from 1971 to 2002 teams like Dinamo Bucharest, FC Arges ( during a glory period ), Steaua Bucharest or Victoria Bucharest.
Spiru Haret (1851- 1912 ) - Romanian mathematician, astronomer and political person of Armenian descent. Former Minister of Education, founded a astronomical observatory in Bucharest and had some important contribution in science. Private University Spiru Haret in Romania named after him.
Garabet Ibrăileanu ( 1871 -1936) was a Romanian literary critic and theorist, writer, translator, sociologist, Iasi University professor (1908-1934)
Virgil Madgearu - (1887—1940) was a Romanian economist, sociologist, and left-wing politician, prominent member and main theorist of the Peasants' Party and of its successor, the National Peasants' Party (PNŢ). He had an important activity as an essayist and journalist, being for long a member on the editorial board for the influential Viaţa Românească. Madgearu was a prominent opponent of the National Liberal Party for much of his life, developing an original theory that challenged both Liberal tenets and Marxian economics, proposing measures to enhance the political and economic roles of Romanian peasants. In his later years, he was involved in anti-fascist causes, and was one of several politicians to be assassinated by the Iron Guard.


----------



## Ejdera (Jun 23, 2008)

Here a hot armenian girl from USA

Qele Qele Baby let us make love all night long :drool:


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Ejdera said:


> Here a hot armenian girl from USA
> 
> Qele Qele Baby let us make love all night long :drool:


any more hot girls like this? An unbelievable woman. Though my wife is from Azerbaijan :lol:


----------

